# It's been a year...contest



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Well, it was a year ago to the day that Toddzilla gave me a mighty shove. Neither I, nor my budget, has been the same since. It wasn't long after that that I started to discover Habanos and really explore the options and flavors available. Since that time, I've amassed a modest collection, which is mostly housed in a lunchbox sized Coleman cooler (for a couple more weeks, at least ).

In the spirit of the generosity that so struck me upon my arrival and has so influenced me in the meantime, I'll send out a modest package to the person who successfully answers a few questions.

1) What was the first Cuban cigar I smoked?
2) What is my favorite smoke from Cuba?
3) How many am I currently storing?
4) What was the first Cuban split in which I took part?
5) What was the first box I acquired on my own?
6) For what specific cigar am I currently and anxiously checking the mail? :hn

Keep in mind that this will be a modest sampling of a few basics (and maybe one or two cigars that strike me as special), so if you've smoked and collected the more common smokes, this might not be the contest for you. Thought this might be a good way to give someone else a little shove. I won't disqualify anyone, though....unless you come in here looking for someone to scratch your butt for you. :ss


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Bolivar PC
Bolivar
75
Bolivar PC
Bolivar PC
Bolivar PC


did I win?
hehehehe


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Bruce said:


> Bolivar PC
> Bolivar
> 75
> Bolivar PC
> ...


Close. You only missed the first 6. :r


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I'll give it a shot:

1. RyJ
2. Party Short
3. 26
4. RASS
5. RyJ 
6. Behike

:ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

1. Boli PC
2. Cohiba Siglo VI
3. 75
4. Cuaba Tradicionales
5. Party Shorts
6. Party Belvederes


----------



## Dubxl152 (Jun 10, 2007)

1. Rafael Gonzalez
2. Bolivar RC
3. 100
4. ERDM Choix
5. R&J
6. Por Larranga Lonsdale 

:tu


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Ok, here we go, I will give this a shot. Just guessing out my arse tho.

1- SLR-A (since it was Toddzilla who pushed you.)
2- SCdLH El Principe
3- 42 (The answer to everything according to Douglas Adams)
4- Party Shorts
5- SCdLH El Principe
6- Cohiba Maduro

Thx for the contest. Great way to PIF.

CBF:w


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> 1. Boli PC
> 2. Cohiba Siglo VI
> 3. 75
> 4. Cuaba Tradicionales
> ...


1) Size is about right, but the correct answer is a bit off the beaten path.
2) I've not so much as tried these.
3) Think fewer. It's just a lunchbox, after all.
4) nah ah 
5) Good guess on the marca, but the vitola is off.
6) The correct answer to this one is a bit larger than I usually smoke.


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

1. RG Corona Extra
2. Partagas Chico
3. 15
4. Boli PC
5. Quintero Brevas
6. Siglo VI

Mel


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Somebody's been using the search feature. You got one. :tu


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

mels95yj said:


> 1. RG Corona Extra
> 2. Partagas Chico
> 3. 20
> 4. Cuaba Tradicionales
> ...


Updated


----------



## CEC_Tech (Oct 2, 2006)

1. Por Larranaga PC
2. Partagas 
3.39
4.rey del mundo
5.Partagas belvederes
6.party lonsdales


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

burninator said:


> In the spirit of the generosity that so struck me upon my arrival and has so influenced me in the meantime, I'll send out a modest package to the person who successfully answers a few questions.


*1) What was the first Cuban cigar I smoked?* PLPC
*2) What is my favorite smoke from Cuba?* Partagas Chico or ERDM CS or Fonseca Delicias
*3) How many am I currently storing?* 25
*4) What was the first Cuban split in which I took part?* Partagas Chicos or Fonseca Delicias
*5) What was the first box I acquired on my own?* SLR PCs
*6).... * Siglo 6


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

burninator said:


> 1) What was the first Cuban cigar I smoked? Fonseca Delicias
> 2) What is my favorite smoke from Cuba? Por Larranaga PC
> 3) How many am I currently storing? 50
> 4) What was the first Cuban split in which I took part? Monty #4
> ...


I need a shove.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

burninator said:


> I won't disqualify anyone, though.... :ss


Are you sure? I may have an unfair advantage! :ss


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Ivory Tower and Mels are really on the right track!

You folks are going to have to forget about the Sig 6, though.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

1) What was the first Cuban cigar I smoked? PLPC
2) What is my favorite smoke from Cuba? Partagas Chicos
3) How many am I currently storing?20
4) What was the first Cuban split in which I took part?Fonseca Delicias
5) What was the first box I acquired on my own?Partagas Chicos
6) For what specific cigar am I currently and anxiously checking the mail?*RG Lonsdales*


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

burninator said:


> 1) What was the first Cuban cigar I smoked? PLPC
> 2) What is my favorite smoke from Cuba? Party Chicos
> 3) How many am I currently storing? 35
> 4) What was the first Cuban split in which I took part? Fonseca Delicias
> ...


Updated as well


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

1. '01 LSD Breva
2. Partagas Chico
3. 8
4. Cuaba Tradicionales
5. Partagas Chico
6. Partagas PSP2

Mel


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh I almost forgot, Happy Anniversary!


----------



## portny33 (Mar 2, 2007)

1)What was the first Cuban cigar I smoked? *01 LSD Breva*
2) What is my favorite smoke from Cuba? *Partagas Chicos*
3) How many am I currently storing? 25
4) What was the first Cuban split in which I took part? *Cuaba Tradicionales*
5) What was the first box I acquired on my own? *Partagas Chicos*
6) For what specific cigar am I currently and anxiously checking the mail? *umm i am at a lost here.....????*​ 
:ss


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Mels, newcigarz, and portny have all almost got it.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

1)What was the first Cuban cigar I smoked? 01 LSD Breva
2) What is my favorite smoke from Cuba? Partagas Chicos
3) How many am I currently storing? 20
4) What was the first Cuban split in which I took part? Fonseca Delicias
5) What was the first box I acquired on my own? Partagas Chicos
6) For what specific cigar am I currently and anxiously checking the mail? RG Lonsdales


----------



## Coz77 (Jan 6, 2007)

1. '01 LSD Breva
2. Partagas Chico
3. 18
4. Cuaba Tradicionales
5. Partagas Chico
6. Partagas PSP2


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Tony, if you win, I promise to send you a five pack of RG Lonsdales. :tu


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

1. '01 LSD Breva
2. Partagas Chicos
3. 10
4. Cuaba Tradicionales
5. Partagas Chicos
6. Partagas PSP2

Mel


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

burninator said:


> 1) What was the first Cuban cigar I smoked? '01 LSD Breva
> 2) What is my favorite smoke from Cuba? Partagas Chico
> 3) How many am I currently storing? 28
> 4) What was the first Cuban split in which I took part? Cuaba Tradicionales
> ...


O.K., my last guess, i think I have read almost every post you have ever submitted on this forum:u


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I think the Tradicionales was the first split I ever posted about on here, but someone else has already gotten that one right.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

burninator said:


> Tony, if you win, I promise to send you a five pack of RG Lonsdales. :tu


Deal!

1)What was the first Cuban cigar I smoked? 01 LSD Breva
2) What is my favorite smoke from Cuba? Partagas Chicos
3) How many am I currently storing? 25
4) What was the first Cuban split in which I took part? Fonseca Delicias
5) What was the first box I acquired on my own? Partagas Chicos
6) For what specific cigar am I currently and anxiously checking the mail? RG Lonsdales


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Guess I can't give up now. Tony if I win I will split it with you :tu.

1) What was the first Cuban cigar I smoked? '01 LSD Breva
2) What is my favorite smoke from Cuba? Partagas Chico
3) How many am I currently storing? 32
4) What was the first Cuban split in which I took part? Fonsecas Delicias
5) What was the first box I acquired on my own? Partagas Chico
6) For what specific cigar am I currently and anxiously checking the mail? RG Lonsdales


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Bingo, Tony! :tu

Bonus package goes out to the person who guesses what BOTL from across the pond sent me that LSD Breva (it was two of them, actually ).


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

CAOBrazilia


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

caskwith


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

andy_mccabe501


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

mels95yj said:


> caskwith


:r You were bound to win one way or another! It was Chris.

Have you been stalking me?


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

burninator said:


> :r You were bound to win one way or another! It was Chris.
> 
> Have you been stalking me?


Psst! Behind you! :r

Nah, just remember the thread where you said what and by whom.

Mel


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

mels95yj said:


> Psst! Behind you! :r
> 
> Nah, just remember the thread where you said what and by whom.
> 
> Mel


Then who's toothbrush was it that I found in the bushes this morning?

PS There will be no prize for a right answer to this one.


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Crap, now I am going to have to go back to work. Thanks for the contest!!:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Jason, have you seen my toothbrush?
:r


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Mels, PM me your addy. :tu


Tony, what were you even doing out there? :r


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

burninator said:


> Mels, PM me your addy. :tu
> 
> Tony, what were you even doing out there? :r


waiting for the RG's :r:r:r


----------

